# Exo Terra Vivarium Build



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

So my original thread was a ply wood build. But I saw this exo terra and could pass up on the deal I figured I would take the fall on the 20 $ I spent on the wood and grab this monster.


How you like that tight fit in a 2013 focus hatch haha. It's an 36" x 18" x 36" glass doored juggernaught.


















The stuff it came with 6 dome fixtures and the monsoon rs400 with dual nozzles it does work I just tried it. 

















And finally after I had my brother in law get it in the apartment its not on the stand yet I'm going to scrub it clean.

















You won't believed how much I paid for it. $ 140.00 for EVERYTHING.

I'm beyond ecstatic to start on this build.


Comments Welcomed 



1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## pdjosey (Feb 26, 2013)

good price! looking forward to the build.


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

Rhac said:


> You won't believed how much I paid for it. $ 140.00 for EVERYTHING.


even the bottle of jack? awesome!


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

Charlie Q said:


> even the bottle of jack? awesome!


Unfortunately it wasn't that good of a deal!

1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just FYI, I've heard of issues with the monsoon turning on and then not turning off and flooding the viv... But with a viv that big, the water wouldn't really flood the tank. Lol it'd probably just raise the water level by a less than an inch...
I'm very jealous of that deal you got there... If you don't want it, and happen to drive down to socal, you know who to call


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

goof901 said:


> Just FYI, I've heard of issues with the monsoon turning on and then not turning off and flooding the viv... But with a viv that big, the water wouldn't really flood the tank. Lol it'd probably just raise the water level by a less than an inch...
> I'm very jealous of that deal you got there... If you don't want it, and happen to drive down to socal, you know who to call


Yes I've heard of that issue as well maybe I will set it up on my own timer if that starts to happen. And so cals across the country hah I doubt I will ever be in that's region in my lifetime haha

1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

You might want to set it up on a timer before it starts. From the stories I've seen, it seems to always happen suddenly and when least expected.

Nice score btw, very very jealous!


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Great find!

As big as that thing is, the half gallon of water the Monsoon takes will be about right LOL


----------



## Soldier17 (Mar 26, 2012)

I cant wait to see what you have planned with this behemoth of a tank. I too am jealous of the deal you got.


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

The guy I got it from said he had six of them but hes moving and they wanted way to much to ship it so that's why I think it was so cheap. I'm not sure how I'm going to set it up I have ideas but nothing for sure yet 

1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

Not much of an update but this is it mocked up on the stand ignore the mess underneath the stand that's all going to change. Atm I'm trying to locate eggcrate or something like it. 


Also I now have 8 dome light fixtures that's I will never need or use. Anyone in the pittsburgh area that wants them I'm willing to part with them very cheap.



















1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

Just got back from my local hardware store to my surprise they had three egg crate sheets in stock so I bought them and they had touch n foam on sale! Super excited to get this buold started and possibly start sculpting the background. Will post some pictures after I get the egg crate all set up.









1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Im jealous, I would love to set up some Phyllomedua Sauvegi in there : )


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

Halter said:


> Im jealous, I would love to set up some Phyllomedua Sauvegi in there : )


What's that?

1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

Halter said:


>


Wow those guys are gorgeous! I bet the crush plants though huh?

1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

Well I was up until 4:30 in the morning last night cutting and ziptieing haha my fingers really hurt. I also started the foam background there will be more of an update on that later though.










1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## jen17 (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice! Looking forward to updates. I am setting up a viv similar to this. 


Jennifer


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

So I laid all the foam down last night on the sized peice of egg crate on the bottom left is going to be a large rock on the right will be where the rock waterfall I still got tons of trimming to do probably hard to visualize but when its done ill post more pictures. Ill also be drilling the holes for bulk heads here maybe within the week or so.

Thanks!












Here you can see where I started carving the rocks










1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

So after hours of trimming and deciding how I want the waterfall I almost finished I'm calling it a night though and ill finish the large rock tommorow and touch up everything with some fine grit sand paper.

Here's some pictures


























1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

What do you plan on putting in this massive tank?


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

JMims said:


> What do you plan on putting in this massive tank?


I honestly don't know I've never had frogs before. I'm just focusing on the build and plant aspect of it atm. I'm not even sure how many or what kind. If I should go with aboreal because the tanks enormous or just go with darts I don't know.

1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

Whatever you put in there is going to love it. It makes the 24x18x24 I made for my cresteds look tiny .


----------



## AGENT69 (Jul 30, 2013)

Omg an arboreal green tree python would be awesome for that tank or even a pair of geckos 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Something crazy for sure!! You can't go wrong. Something different perhaps? Arboreal alligator lizards? Eyelash viper?


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Or an awesome sp. Of anolis

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

Well I ran into an issue that I should have forseen. I originally decided to make and carve the background outside of the viv so I could really get creative with some things. And also so I could drill for the bulkheads in between drying drylock coats. 

So onto the issue I came home from work today to start on the background again only to realize that because foam shrinks after it cures and nothing was attached to the eggcrate to hold it down the whole background had a bow to it. Which of course in turn means I can't attach it properly to the glass. 


So at this point I'm going to brush it off as experience learned and toss it out. I will have to go get some more foam and in the meantime I'm going to take care of the bulk heads. Size up the egg crate silicone it to the glass THEN foam and carve and seal etc. 

Stay tuned and be patient with my errors haha thanks!!

1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

In the meantime of me re doing the background and drilling the holes for the bulkheads. I would like to open the discussion of what I should be putting the in tank frog and plant wise. 

For frogs what I'm looking for is something that is a group of more aboreal oriented frogs. I was particularly think a variation of R. Imitator. I was thinking about tree frogs, but with the plants I want to put in there I feel they would probably crush them. I would like input though.

For plants I was thinking lots of mosses liverwort lichens and smaller plants like peperomias and lots of vines with maybe two or three broms. 


Like I said I would love to hear input specifics etc. 


Thanks


1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

Subscribed. I love these big tank builds. Possibilities are endless! Makes my 46 bow look tiny


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

If your looking for a group "arboreal" frog, then you might want to look at something more along the lines of amazonica(vents) or Variabilis. I don't personally have experience with imitators, but I have heard that they don't do well in groups. I have found my Variabilis to be very bold and use all of the vertical space in my viv...Just my 2 cents. In a tank that big, I would definitely hae it heavily planted with lots of vining peperomias, begonias, etc. Since it's such a tall tank you could try to make a canopy with some broms and maybe try to get some mosses growing on the background or a piece of driftwood.


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

Okay so got the falso bottom set up the two holes drilled and the bulkheads installed. So now I got to buy more foam and start the background again. On the lefthand side of the background I'm going to make a large faux tree after seeing inspiration from trickish leafs thread. 


















1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

WHY AM I just finding this now? lolol. Awesome pick up for the tank! A communal Pokie Metallica set up would LOVE that tank! (they are tarantulas). 

if you dont want your GS foam to shrink all that much. get some silicone and lay it all over the glass and actually cover it and spread it all over the panes. this way the foam will adhere properly to the glass. 

good luck on the build bud!


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

Haha no thanks on the spiders Ill stick to my geckos and frogs hah

1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## james_scott (Jan 9, 2013)

That is a massive bulkhead. What size is it? I'm currently working on another viv that is going to require a couple of bulk heads, but with never have ever used them I am lost of what size to use. I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

Its a 1" bulk head. Had to drill a 45 mm hole for it. To me its larger than what I thought it would of been but theres no turning back at this point obviously. If I were able to I probably would of went with 3/4 or maybe 1/2.

1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## a-ha (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm excited to see how this turns out! I am new to this hobby and am starting my own viv. I was wondering if you could explain how to properly drill a whole in the glass for the bulkhead. I know that drilling holes in glass is a pain. I was hoping that you have some tips for me. Thanks!


----------



## james_scott (Jan 9, 2013)

Shouldn't have put this post up. sorry


----------



## james_scott (Jan 9, 2013)

Rhac said:


> Its a 1" bulk head. Had to drill a 45 mm hole for it. To me its larger than what I thought it would of been but theres no turning back at this point obviously. If I were able to I probably would of went with 3/4 or maybe 1/2.
> 
> 1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos
> 1.0 Leachianus
> 2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


Obviously this is for a waterfall. What size bulkhead are you using lower down?


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

The easiest way I found to do it was to take some modeling clay make a circle out of it on the glass and pour water into it then drill and that works fine for me.


The bulkhead lower down that leads into the canister filter is 1" as well.

1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

james_scott said:


> Good old YouTube has the answer.
> check out Drilling a hole in a glass aquarium - YouTube


Please do not post videos on my build thread.

Thank you

1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## james_scott (Jan 9, 2013)

My apologies. I didn't know you weren't meant to do that. Just thought it would answer his enquiry. I'm enjoying the thread so I will watch from afar. 




Rhac said:


> Please do not post videos on my build thread.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


----------



## chadnc (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice size tank, Following this one


----------



## Palehorse0321 (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow what great price can't wait to watch this build.


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

Its been a bit since an update I was sick with strep twice and still am. So basically what I've been doing is prepping for everything to come. So first step was drilling getting the heads set . 

In these next three pictures I have the tank bulkheads installed and the tank is laying on its back preparing to be foamed.




























After I got all the supplies for the foam etc I taped everything off sprayed then carved and cam out with this. Its the essential shapes of the stuff I want. Soon it will be ready drylocked.




























Next steps I guess would be cleaning it out filling in large holes and drylocking and eventually tb3 with peat to create the bark for the tree.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

Finally finished painting and sealing etc. About to start on the tree picked up some tb3 and will start with the bas coat today. Heres some updated pictures. Its 4 coats of drylok then the paint is pigment with drylok I'm also clear siliconing some spots where the water will be flowing and sitting as an extra precaution.


































Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

Started the tree. I put a base layer of tb3 and peat. After that dried I did a little section of the bark using tb3 peat and finely crushed up long fiber sphag 

Here's some pics I taped off a bunch of areas so its a little hard to visualize but you guys probably get the idea.

























Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Looking good! 

Feel free to message me if you have any questions.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

How did you get the top part of the tree to show that amazing texture? And why not continue it through the whole tree?


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

ecichlid said:


> How did you get the top part of the tree to show that amazing texture? And why not continue it through the whole tree?


Like I said in my previous post the bark is made from finely crushed sphagnum mixed with peat moss and tite bond 3.

I haven't finished doing the whole tree yet I'm mot leaving it like it was I those pictures the whole tree will be completed I was just doing sections

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

This tread is awesome! I was literally looking for this exact thing! I was planning to do a very similar design for my 24x18x12. 

That bark is amazing, great job. I can't wait to see it when everything is done


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

FroggyKnight said:


> This tread is awesome! I was literally looking for this exact thing! I was planning to do a very similar design for my 24x18x12.
> 
> That bark is amazing, great job. I can't wait to see it when everything is done


Its pretty intense doing this bark I'm working on it atm and also seeing how I should highlight it maybe with drylock mixed with pigment not sure yet

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Rhac, making a slurry out of pure clay cat litter with no fragrances worked well for me. You brush it on the rough surface of bark and it highlights very well.
Moss loves the clay.
It's pretty crazy.

I also used greenish grey tinted drylok in spots to mimic lichen. Looks pretty darn close if you do it right.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

FroggyKnight said:


> This tread is awesome! I was literally looking for this exact thing! I was planning to do a very similar design for my 24x18x12.
> 
> That bark is amazing, great job. I can't wait to see it when everything is done


Agreed! Sorry I missed how it was done the first time around.


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

ecichlid said:


> Agreed! Sorry I missed how it was done the first time around.


How's your cresties doing i havent been on pangea in a while focusing on this build too much. I got some eggs incubating atm should be hatching soon.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

Trickishleaf said:


> Rhac, making a slurry out of pure clay cat litter with no fragrances worked well for me. You brush it on the rough surface of bark and it highlights very well.
> Moss loves the clay.
> It's pretty crazy.
> 
> I also used greenish grey tinted drylok in spots to mimic lichen. Looks pretty darn close if you do it right.


Are you mixing cat littler with water or what?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Yep. Just mash it up real fine with water to a paint texture and paint it on with a paint brush. Don't put too much on, but if you look at natural trees, the usually have a fair amount of gray.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Rhac said:


> How's your cresties doing i havent been on pangea in a while focusing on this build too much. I got some eggs incubating atm should be hatching soon


 Didn't even realize it was you Rhac! Man, my brain is like a sieve. Got my first two hatchlings that appeared out of nowhere in the viv. 5 good eggs means more on the way. Great build you have here, I will subscribe. Please check out my build thread when you have a chance my brother!


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

Update on the tree still not done finishing the bark or painting but getting there



























--_--


----------



## emallard25 (Jun 28, 2012)

nice build


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

emallard25 said:


> nice build


Bit of an understatement my friend I for one think it looks amazing so far and I can't wait for it to be done!


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

Noticed my photos were not very good quality lets try again











--_--


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

So I put the Vic back in its resting place got tithe heck out of my living room because I got friends coming over to watch the game and also the rest of work that needs to be done can be done with the tank upright. Here some pics!!










--_--


----------



## Dart girl (Sep 25, 2013)

Rhac said:


> So I put the Vic back in its resting place got tithe heck out of my living room because I got friends coming over to watch the game and also the rest of work that needs to be done can be done with the tank upright. Here some pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good. Subscribed. Wondering what will live in there. I would do leucs. Just me though. They're my fav. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leucomelas18 (Jun 12, 2008)

any updates?


----------

